# Ribbedebie



## eno2

=foetsie, informeel   en "niet algemeen" volgens Van Dale.

Daar ook weer de vraag: In welke mate  niet algemeen in Nederland? Begrijpelijk of niet begrijpelijk? In gebruik of niet in gebruik?
Voor mij vrij algemeen in Vlaanderen.

Bijwoord. Maar bijwoord waarbij dan?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Niet begrijpelijk en niet in gebruik in Nederland hedentendage. Ik ken het woord echer wel dankzij Suske & Wiske, (Vlaamse) uitgaven uit de jaren tachtig!


----------



## eno2

Wiily Vandersteen. Nou, het staat hierbij in WR Dutch
Ribbedebie = gone .


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik gebruik dat woord eigenlijk nooit, maar ik ken het wel.
Ik zou eerder 'foetsie' zeggen.


----------



## ThomasK

IK vind het zo een grandioos woord (wel _*riebedie*_), en ik gebruik het niet zelden eens in het AN omdat ik het zo kleurrijk vind, met dat piepapapie-ritme, zoals ik ook wel eens woorden uit een andere taal durf gebruiken als ze zo kleurrijk zijn...


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik gebruik dat woord eigenlijk nooit, maar ik ken het wel.
> Ik zou eerder 'foetsie' zeggen.


Ik zou niet gauw foetsie zeggen.
Hij is er van onder...Vind ik dicht bij ribbedebie staan. Beetje connotatie met vluchten...misschien.


----------



## bibibiben

Een heel beeldend woord, maar in Nederland is het helaas volslagen onbekend. Dit zo onomatopeïsch ogende woord heeft ook een verrassende herkomst. Zie Weg ermee! | VRT-Taalnet.


----------



## ThomasK

Interessant! --- Even muggenziften nog: is die spelling niet Antwerps? Ik gebruik in mijn West-Vlaams dialect de /ie/-klank, en normaliter betekent dat ook dat dat de spelling is. In Antwerpen kan dat even anders zijn omdat "vis" als /vies/ klinkt en dus schrijf je dan /riebedebie/ als "ribb..". Niet belangrijk, maar als de oorsprong klopt, dan zou "à bri..." ook zo uitgesproken worden...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> In Antwerpen kan dat even anders zijn omdat "vis" als /vies/ klinkt


Nee, in het West-Vlaams klinkt "vis" als "ves". (Wat ik wil zeggen: de ervaring "i" ten opzichte van  "ie" verschilt in de diverse dialectische ruimten. In het Antwerps (en ook in het Brabants) is er wel degelijk een verschil tussen "i" en "ie", maar de West-Vlamingen ervaren de Antwerpse "i" als de West-Vlaamse "ie", terwijl Antwerpenaars en Brabanders de West-Vlaamse "i" als bijna "e" ervaren).


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, ik ben een interfluviale West-Vlaming: scheer niet alle West-Vlamingen over dezelfde kam.  Ik zei niet dat er in Antwerpen geen verschil was tussen "vis" en "vies", wel dat het verschil in de lengte zit, niet in de klank als zodanig: /vies/ resp. /vieeees/... Vandaar mijn hypothese. -- Het is trouwens een fonemisch verschil, en dus blijft het er altijd, volgens mij.


----------



## eno2

In Nederland kennen ze wel  debie. Kootendebie.



> Er is namelijk een klein probleempje met _ribbedebie_. Het is volkstaal, mensen zeggen het wel maar schrijven het niet op, het komt alleen in Vlaanderen voor. Kortom, ruim *voldoende om het in geen enkel woordenboek terug te vinden. Op eentje na, een Gents dialectwoordenboek*. Dat beweert dat _ribbedebie_ in Gent wordt gebruikt om te zeggen: "Hier, pak vast!" Maar of dat klopt...?


 Weg ermee! | VRT-Taalnet.

Het staat volgens de O.P. in Van Dale....
En inderdaad...


----------



## Red Arrow

De i in 'vis' klinkt voor de meeste Brabanders even dof als de i in 'ik', de i in 'spelling' en de i in Engelse woorden zoals 'pit', 'pity', etc...

Wij maken de ie inderdaad soms langer dan nodig. ('nietjes' klinkt lang, 'frietkot' klinkt kort) Maar de doffe i spreken de meeste Brabanders uit als een compleet andere klank, zoals het hoort.
Als je graag "Iek zal de vies bakken ien de oven." hoort, ga dan maar naar Brussel of Wallonië.


----------

